# كتاب جديــــShip Design for Eficiency and Economyـــــــــــــــــــد



## gadoo20042004 (24 أبريل 2008)

Ship_Design_for_Eficiency_an_Economy:7::7:
اتمنى ان الكتاب يكون مفيد للجميع و اتمنى اسمع و اشاهد الاراء و الردود
الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء 
http://rapidshare.com/files/110116357/Ship_Design.pdf.html


----------



## بن لامة (24 أبريل 2008)

استفسار عن محركات الديزل التى على هيئة نجمة ذات 56 مكبس روسية الصنع


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخى على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 أبريل 2008)

*الرد*



بن لامة قال:


> استفسار عن محركات الديزل التى على هيئة نجمة ذات 56 مكبس روسية الصنع


سأحاول البحث و ارد عليك ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مايو 2008)

يثبت الموضوع 

شكرا مهندس// تامر


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا على التثبيت


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

مهندس/ماهر ---- مهندس/تامر ----- الله يبارك فيكم ---------- مهندس /الخولى


----------



## gadoo20042004 (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا مهندس / الخولى و شكراااااااااااا جزيلا على اتصالك بى و اتمنى ان تكون فى احسن حال


----------



## emosea2006 (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام العليكم 
يوجد مشكلة فى الموقع تحميل الكتاب
اتمنى ان ترسل نسخة على البريد الكترونى الخاص بى
emosea2006***********


----------



## emosea2006 (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد مشكلة فى تحميل الكتاب
نرجوا ارسال نسخة الى البريد الالكترونى الخاص بى
emosea2006***********


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 يونيو 2008)

هحاو ارفعة على موقع تانى ان شاء الله


----------



## zibara (1 يوليو 2008)

ارجوا ان يكون الزدشير
http://www.zshare.net/
تحياتي


----------



## gadoo20042004 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رابط جديد*

http://www.zshare.net/download/1453454556ea4a37/


----------



## zibara (2 يوليو 2008)

مشششكككوووررر جداً
تحياتي


----------



## gadoo20042004 (5 يوليو 2008)

اى خدمة zibara


----------



## مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا (16 يوليو 2008)

*[email protected]*



emosea2006 قال:


> السلام العليكم
> يوجد مشكلة فى الموقع تحميل الكتاب
> اتمنى ان ترسل نسخة على البريد الكترونى الخاص بى
> Emosea2006***********


 
يشرفنى المشاركة لاول مرة


----------



## gadoo20042004 (18 يوليو 2008)

مهندس بحرى محمد يوجد رابط اخر على ال Z-shareفى الصفحة الاولى و هو يعمل بكفاءة


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم
على الهدية القيمة
التى تحوى من المعلومات القيمة
الكثير والمفيدة
تقبل تحياتى 
ووفقك الله​


----------

